# Solihull Public Enquiry Office



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I will be applying for my spouse visa (FLR-M) in a week at the Solihull Public Enquiry Office.

Was just wondering if any of you have been to this office to apply before?

Basically I'm just curious as to what to expect from this place (I know what to expect in general for applying at person, I just want info. on this specific place..)

And my big question is , Is there a car park there, or where should me and my husband park? I'd like to know before we go because it's not exactly 5 minutes away, more like over an hour, so just wondering..

Would love if someone can help me 

thanks!


----------



## Dee kumar (Jul 12, 2011)

Google maps - best way to scope out a place without even going there! It is how i check for nearby car parks if i am really worried (which is not often)...


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol thanks,
I actually google mapped the place a few weeks ago just to check what it looks like, but never occurred to me to look around for car parks, so I'll get on that now


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Found an interesting personal account of visiting Solihull PEO at In Person ILR Application Experience. It seems it's located in an office block in the centre of Solihull, and best to use the car park for the shopping centre and walk.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Joppa this will be very useful then, thank you!


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joppa, is it this link?

SET(M) Experience | Transpondia Immigration FAQ


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitson also wrote about his experience applying for his FLR at Croyden: My Experience at Croydon Public Enquiry Office (Lunar House) | Transpondia Immigration FAQ

These articles make invaluable reading!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelng929 said:


> Joppa, is it this link?
> 
> SET(M) Experience | Transpondia Immigration FAQ


No, I don't draw attention to other immigration forums!

Someone attended a PEO, and afterwards I asked them to write an account of it for the benefit of others, and it was published on this forum.


----------

